# Irn bru



## Spurdog (May 9, 2008)

Can anyone tell me where to find Barr's Irn Bru in Dubai?


----------



## Glasceb (Jul 15, 2008)

Spinneys, in cans


----------



## Spurdog (May 9, 2008)

spinneys in the Marina Mall had it for a while. Can't find any where else.
Park n Shop -"not allowed to sell it Sir" ?????????


----------



## Glasceb (Jul 15, 2008)

I'll have a look in Spinneys in Bur Dubai on Sunday and will let you know.

Need a hangover curer??


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

excuse my ignorance...but what is this ? Something only Brits would know  ?


----------



## Taz Mulan (Dec 15, 2008)

Lenochka said:


> excuse my ignorance...but what is this ? Something only Brits would know  ?


It's a repulsive drink., I used to have a Scotch boss who would bring it into work in the morning as some kind of He Man statement.


----------



## Glasceb (Jul 15, 2008)

Taz Mulan said:


> It's a repulsive drink., I used to have a Scotch boss who would bring it into work in the morning as some kind of He Man statement.


Only as repulsive as dandelion & burdock or rootbeer. Each to their own.

And it's Scottish, scotch is a drink mate.


----------



## Chips (Feb 27, 2009)

Spurdog said:


> Can anyone tell me where to find Barr's Irn Bru in Dubai?


no idea, but i'm also on the quest...


----------



## Spurdog (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for that all and I look forward to your research findings Glasceb! For as 'repulsive' as those with an uneducated palate may find Irn Bru, it really does marry ever so nicely with a wee Vodka & ice!


----------



## Taz Mulan (Dec 15, 2008)

Glasceb said:


> Only as repulsive as dandelion & burdock or rootbeer. Each to their own.
> 
> And it's Scottish, scotch is a drink mate.



Sorry, I was using American-English, which AFAIK is allowed in here.


----------



## Glasceb (Jul 15, 2008)

Taz Mulan said:


> Sorry, I was using American-English, which AFAIK is allowed in here.


No worries.

Scotch (adjective), an adjective meaning Scottish, usually in reference to things (food, drink, linen), as opposed to Scots, which references Scottish people.


----------



## Taz Mulan (Dec 15, 2008)

Glasceb said:


> No worries.
> 
> Scotch (adjective), an adjective meaning Scottish, usually in reference to things (food, drink, linen), as opposed to Scots, which references Scottish people.


Not in America mate.

Just got to pop out and pick up groceries. 

laters.


----------



## Glasceb (Jul 15, 2008)

Taz Mulan said:


> Not in America mate.
> 
> Just got to pop out and pick up groceries.
> 
> laters.


whateveeerrrrrr


----------



## SFarrell (Jun 13, 2008)

Have managed to get it in Geant and Lulu's before, Also the Fish and Chip room and Rupee Rooms sell it.

Scotland: The only country where Coke is not the most sold soft drink!!! guess what its Irn Bru!!


----------



## The Wee Man (Oct 28, 2010)

*Irn Bru is back*

I noticed a lot of people were asking where they could get Irn Bru from in Dubai. It was here at one time but believe it or not it was BANNED for not disclosing the full ingredients on the tin / bottle but rather declaring that it was made from a "special recipe"!
Anyway, it is here again and is imported solely by an Abu Dhabi company and averages about 10 Dhm a tin at the Fish And Chip Shop at JBR. The shop is run by a Scots born Indian guy and the shop does truly amazing Haggis Suppers too so if you haven't yet been, get over there for a fine end to a night out!
Hope that helps!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Saw it in Park n Shop the other day. And like sectariansim and Buckfast, more of a west coast than general Scottish thing, not mutually exclusive mind.


----------



## The Wee Man (Oct 28, 2010)

*Irn B Thread*



Mr Rossi said:


> Saw it in Park n Shop the other day. And like sectariansim and Buckfast, more of a west coast than general Scottish thing, not mutually exclusive mind.


And where is park n shop if you don't mind my asking? Been here years and may well have passed it umpteen times and never put a name to it!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

The Wee Man said:


> And where is park n shop if you don't mind my asking? Been here years and may well have passed it umpteen times and never put a name to it!


Nae ba'er.

It's set back in a small shopping complex on Al Wasl Road, Jumeirah. Just past Safa park heading towards the Burj Al Arab. There is a map here

Park 'n' Shop - Dubai Shopping Mall Reviews - TimeOutDubai.com

Not that big, but loads of stuff you can't get elsewhere in Dubai (including magazines) and the best butcher in Dubai. One thing though check the prices, I once paid about 12 quid sterling for a block of cheese.


----------



## The Wee Man (Oct 28, 2010)

*Armani Cheese*



Mr Rossi said:


> Nae ba'er.
> 
> It's set back in a small shopping complex on Al Wasl Road, Jumeirah. Just past Safa park heading towards the Burj Al Arab. There is a map here
> 
> Not that big, but loads of stuff you can't get elsewhere in Dubai (including magazines) and the best butcher in Dubai. One thing though check the prices, I once paid about 12 quid sterling for a block of cheese.


Excellent, I will take a look see today. Thanks for that, much appreciated!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

This is literally the greatest day of my life. What time does Park & Shop close tonight?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> This is literally the greatest day of my life. What time does Park & Shop close tonight?


10pm, now envisage loads of pasty faced Scots coming out with Irn Bru, haggis, lorne sausage and copy of the Daily Record.

btw, the chippy round the back of it is gash, avoid!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

What does Irn Bru taste like? Is it similar to all the other aerated drinks? I've seen so many posts out here about it.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

It tastes like nothing you've ever tasted before. It's made from girders.


----------



## bluester (Sep 23, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> It tastes like nothing you've ever tasted before. It's made from girders.


Ahhhhh takes me back!







Park n Shop is indeed the place to go - but I hear they tend to get it in batches and then when word gets out, it's snapped up by the 3-dozen! :clap2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

bluester said:


> Ahhhhh takes me back!
> 
> 
> YouTube - Irn-Bru CLASSIC - Made in Scotland from Girders
> ...




I am from the generation of 


I'm very thirsty
I'm thirsty too
Well here's the drink made for you

Barr's Irn Bru.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Great success!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

You're kidding me!! 
Is it really that good? I might just drive over to Park n Shop and pick up a can myself! Hang on....are there any left or did you just empty the store?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Still plenty of individual cans on the shelf, I sent the nice chap through the back with my trolley!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I could just go with a swally now lol


----------



## Andy Gers Fan (Oct 1, 2010)

How much do you pay per can? Have they got any Diet Irn Bru?


----------



## wonderwoman (Nov 14, 2009)

you can get irn bru in cans at the fish and chips room at : Dubai Marina jbr if you look in the dubai time out you will find directions enjoy


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

It was 3.50 per can at Park & Shop.

The Fish & Chips Room (and other restaurants owned by the same people, Rupee Room, etc) are the most overpriced food outlets in the whole of Dubai so I tend to give them a wide berth.


----------

